# HP Laptop Inbuilt Speaker issue



## n_i_t_i_n (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi Guys,
I own a HP Pavilion dv1376TU Notebook PC for little over a year now.

About a week back I left my notebook connected to the DSL to download some movies as usual. I remember well that the notebook was working fine in the morning, I heard the Windows Xp sound during shutdown and start up. Later in the evening when I came the speakers had stopped working.

I can hear the sounds using Headphones but the inbuilt Altec Lansing speakers wont work. I tried removing the drivers and re-installing it but that did not help.

I also re-installed the OS, which never worked. Updated the Flash BIOS using HP's utility but nothing seems to work. The internal PC speaker which gives error beeps also had stopped functioning.

Can someone research on this and help me out??

Thanks in advance.

Nitin


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi Nitin, :wave:

It sounds like there is a loose connection going to the speakers, probably the GND (-) connection (if it was the other two, only one speaker would likely be not working). 

If you feel comfortable opening up the laptop, you might be able to fix it. Additionally, a local PC repair shop might be able to fix the connection. Unfortunately, most PC warranties do not go past a year, so if you don't have an extended warranty, then you don't have the warranty option.


----------



## n_i_t_i_n (Aug 18, 2005)

thanks for your reply.. i think i will have to take it to some service center as i have never seen how it looks inside a notebook.. if it was a desktop i would have kept the tower open always as i used to do in my school days.. :4-dontkno


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Post back what they say.


----------



## ramy.hm (Jan 13, 2008)

i ll have to take mine too but the funny part is that i just got it from the repair service :upset: if this is the problem like TheMatt said i think its the worth repair service i have ever seen.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi I have had the same problem with my hp pavillion dv6000...I press down right above the power button and the speakers work. Loose connection for sure


----------



## supportme123 (Aug 15, 2008)

My dv6000 is the same I didn't know till I read youyr message about pressing down at that point but that makes it work, also I just noticed that the power light is off if the speakers arent working in fact found that any place on the mesh about 1/3 the distance will make it work.
Thanks 
Steve


----------

